# SunBrite TVs and HDMI extenders or Baluns?



## Brian Moses (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey everybody I need some advice and or suggestions! Here is an overview of my ongoing situation! 


I have a customer we designed a system for about 2 years ago and it's all included in an awesome outdoor theater! We use an Integra DTR 40.2 receiver and a Sony BDP- s370 blu ray player and a H-24 Directv receiver. We have both the Directv receiver and blu ray connected to the receiver with 1m HDMI cables, output from the Integra receiver to a Binary HD base T extender connected to a Shielded cat6 direct burial cable about 120' to the Binary HDMI extender receiver! We then connect the HDMI cable from the receiver to a Binary HDMI splitter that then goes to a 3230 SunBrite TV and also out to a Epson pro Cinema 9350 ub projector! Just for the record we also have 9 speakerCraft OE8 one speakers for surround and 2 James loudspeaker 12" buried subwoofers with a 1000 watt amp. 

My problem seems to be coming from the SunBrite TV! For some reason the video keeps dropping out on the TV and projector and we have had to change out the Binary Extenders several times! I contacted binary and they tell me it's the TV grounding that's causing my issues and Sunbrite tells me the Baluns are causing the TV to have issues! Has anyone had a similar experience or a suggestion for me? I have sent the TV and Baluns to Sunbrite for testing and help with this issue and am open to any suggestions I can get! 

This outdoor setup is on the homepage of my website as well as in my portfolio page! Www.customthunderav.com 

Thanks, Brian


----------

